# Coyote Bounty



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

Can anybody tell me where I go to turn in coyotes for the bounty. I am in Logan. How much of the lower jaw do they want? 

Thanks!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Logan
Feb. 13 from 4:30 p.m.-6:30 p.m.
By appointment only. To make an appointment for this location, call the Ogden office at 801-476-2740 before 5 p.m. on Feb. 12.
Cache Valley Hunter Education Center
2851 W 200 N, Logan

Hope this helps. You need the whole lower jaw. Here is the link for more info.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/hunting/hu ... mation/762

Happy hunting!


----------

